# Revision of colostomy with repair of paracolostomy hernia with mesh



## FLSJarrel (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a question concerning the restrictions for reporting insertion of mesh (49568) with a Revision of colostomy with paracolostomy hernia repair (CPT 44346), normally you can only use the mesh code with incisional hernia repairs (49560-49566) or with (11004-11006).  However, there are no CCI edits for 44346 and 49568, which confused me.  Has anyone reported these codes together?  Are they billable together?

Thanks to everyone for your help.


----------

